# Randy Couture



## thetruth (Mar 5, 2007)

I officially have a man crush on Randy Couture.   How inspiring is that guy?   People who say they're too old  should see that fight.   The man stood toe to toe with Tim too and slapped him like a red headed step child.   I reckon with the better stand up Randy would give Chuck a better run than last time for sure.  Anyway thats enough from me.  Randy Rocks!!!!!!

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## tellner (Mar 5, 2007)

Some time back when Shaquille O'Neill was asked what athlete he admired most he said without hesitating "Randy Couture".


----------



## zDom (Mar 5, 2007)

I dunno about all that "man crush" stuff but Randy is my hero of the moment.

Class, skill and indomitable spirit.

An inspiration to all us older guys, without a doubt 

Watch out, all you'ns young whippersnappers: us old guys can still surprise ya now and again


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 5, 2007)

One thing about Randy is he always has the better strategy.  I think that is the most bobbing and weaving I have seen in a MMA fight, and against Tim, it was definately the right call.  Tim punches straight, and wasn't kicking.

I've never seen Randy fight like that before, he looked more like he was in a boxing match then a MMA fight for a lot of it.

I also know that he won't try that on Crocop, who won't hesitate to use the boot to the head that has put him into the highlight clips.  It will be interesting to see what new tricks he adds for that fight, but I still don't see him beating Crocop.  Then again, he's suprised me before... like this last weekend.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Mar 5, 2007)

He's a smart fighter for sure.
I was thinking that as well, with exception to the takedowns it looked like a boxing match for quite a bit of it.
I was amazed to _not_ see Sylvia kicking, but then I think he'd have been pretzeled in a second if he had.


----------



## The Kidd (Mar 5, 2007)

Randy is truly the MAN!


----------



## gardawamtu (Mar 5, 2007)

thetruth said:


> I officially have a man crush on Randy Couture.


I don't know, the cauliflower ear kinda turns me off.  Truly inspiring, though.  I couldn't sleep after that fight because I was so psyched.  Having been through some tough times a few years ago and hearing about him coming through those and getting his life on track really touched a nerve, too.


----------

